# Ormsby Guitars - Multiscale Custom Eight String



## Pauly (Oct 30, 2008)

Sexy!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thats sweet! What kind of wood is the body made out of?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Oct 30, 2008)

That is beautiful


----------



## darren (Oct 30, 2008)

It looks like ash with black epoxy grain filler. Stunning. That's what i had hoped Rondo's ash finishes would have looked like.

I haven't seen Perry's work in a while, since i bailed on visiting projectguitar.com regularly. He's producing some amazing stuff!


----------



## thesimo (Oct 30, 2008)

the body shape is gorgeous, reminds me a LOT of the infinity series bodys


----------



## Apophis (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks awesome, but where's matching headstock  I just love matching headstocks with so awesome looking body


----------



## CaptainD00M (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW... thats a good looking guitar.

Considering the tendancy for may 8's to be Black thats a GREAT looking 8.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 30, 2008)

29 fanned frets = SICK!


----------



## darren (Oct 30, 2008)

The headstock DOES match... it matches the fretboard, which i think is also a very classy look.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 30, 2008)

That's a beautiful looking 8 

and this:



darren said:


> The headstock DOES match... it matches the fretboard, which i think is also a very classy look.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 30, 2008)

You can't see it very well but the higher frets have like a light scallop on the treble side. I'll try and find a picture.






Body: Swamp Ash
Neck: Maple
Fretboard: Ziricote
Electrics: EMG 808, volume, tone, + red button of death
Hardware: Gotoh machineheads and custom made bridge pieces
Other: matching headstock and cavity cover, Splayed Scallops &#8482;


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 30, 2008)

I love this guitar!! and for me what really makes it soooo bad ass is the Kill switch and that fretboard


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice wood on that beast ! wow


----------



## vansinn (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh yeah! That instrument is looking both sexy'n'classy, beatyful.
Ormsby's site is an interesting visit..


----------



## Variant (Oct 30, 2008)

Pauly said:


> You can't see it very well but the higher frets have like a light scallop on the treble side. I'll try and find a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I *like* that scalloping scheme , only wish it went all the way to the top. The epoxy filled grain thing has got me thinking too on how to pull off my 'Nebulous Black finish idea. In any case, sweet freeking guitars.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks great! Price?


----------



## Harry (Oct 30, 2008)

When I get a custom, the first place I'm going to is Ormsby
I could probably get a custom guitar from them cheaper than I can get a stock Dean Rusty Cooley model


----------



## noodleplugerine (Oct 30, 2008)

Variant said:


> Wow, I *like* that scalloping scheme , only wish it went all the way to the top. The epoxy filled grain thing has got me thinking too on how to pull off my 'Nebulous Black finish idea. In any case, sweet freeking guitars.



Perry is very defensive on this, and his argument is perfectly valid. On the higher frets where there's such little space between one and another, the string never touches the wood anyway, so its totally useless to put scallops above the 17th or so.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 30, 2008)

man those different angles of the fretboard, pickup, guitar horns, etc. really throw you for a loop


----------



## Cool711 (Oct 31, 2008)

One of the very few 8 strings I'm impressed with.

Love the shape.


----------



## Variant (Oct 31, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Perry is very defensive on this, and his argument is perfectly valid. On the higher frets where there's such little space between one and another, the string never touches the wood anyway, so its totally useless to put scallops above the 17th or so.



I owned a Jem 777 (21-24 scalloped), along with several other 25.5" Ibanez guitars with similar fret sizes without the scalloping, and I disagree... the difference can be felt. It's not about the string touching the wood (unless you're deep scalloping to do vertical bends), its about the pad of your finger touching the wood. 

That said, I like the idea of a shallow scallop like we see here, as opposed to the deep Richie Blackmoor / Yngwie Malmsteen thing, as those cases are actually somewhat tricky to play without fretting the note a touch sharp if you're a heavy handed player.


----------



## REDBEARD (Oct 31, 2008)

That thing is bad. I dig...


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Oct 31, 2008)

damn,.. that's beautiful


----------



## Neil (Oct 31, 2008)

The first guitar he did with 'played scallops' showed it up really well, it looks awesome

http://www.monaro.com.au/guitars/diary/Custom&#37;20Guitars/1 SS/IMG_3813.jpg
http://www.monaro.com.au/guitars/diary/Custom Guitars/1 SS/IMG_3814.jpg
http://www.monaro.com.au/guitars/diary/Custom Guitars/1 SS/IMG_3815.jpg
http://www.monaro.com.au/guitars/diary/Custom Guitars/1 SS/IMG_3816.jpg


----------



## Durero (Oct 31, 2008)

Beautiful guitar!

I'd love to know which scale lengths he chose.


----------



## Qucifer (Oct 31, 2008)

Are there any pictures of the back of this guitar? I'd love to see what the neck joint/heel look like...


----------



## Neil (Oct 31, 2008)

Qucifer said:


> Are there any pictures of the back of this guitar? I'd love to see what the neck joint/heel look like...


http://www.monaro.com.au/guitars/diary/Custom Guitars/1 8 multi/xDSC_1931.jpg
http://www.monaro.com.au/guitars/diary/Custom Guitars/1 8 multi/xDSC_1944.jpg
http://www.monaro.com.au/guitars/diary/Custom Guitars/1 8 multi/xDSC_1947.jpg


----------



## TimSE (Oct 31, 2008)

love youtube


----------



## darren (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, it's official... everybody in the world can play better than i can.


----------



## blackout (Oct 31, 2008)

heh, found this thread earlier and my jaw dropped. That things looks amazing 

Then i was youtubing meshuggah and found this:

("meshuggah try out some multiscale ormsby guitars")
Not that great a video as theres a soundcheck, or really bad music blaring most of the way through the speech, but a cool coincidence none the less


----------



## Qucifer (Oct 31, 2008)

Sweet... I really like this build!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 31, 2008)

nice vid


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I just jizzed myself.....yup, I did. 


I love the scalloping, reminds me of Stephen Forte's LAG.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 31, 2008)

wow! i should check up on perrys stuff more often!
this is beautiful, and so tastefull


----------



## vansinn (Nov 1, 2008)

blackout said:


> heh, found this thread earlier and my jaw dropped. That things looks amazing
> 
> Then i was youtubing meshuggah and found this:
> ...
> ("meshuggah try out some multiscale ormsby guitars")



Not Meshuggah, but a good vid demoing that Ormsby axe:


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 1, 2008)

i'm no 8 fan, but i would definitely tap that sexy geetar


----------



## ormsby guitars (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will let you in on an interesting story regarding this build.

Saxon, who you can see doing the demo test run video a couple posts above, suggested that I should build an eight string Multiscale to show Meshuggah when they come through town. I explained that I don't just build guitars to give away, and they have an Ibanez deal already. "Who cares, just build it, I will fund it, and if Meshuggah want it, they can pay you for it, if not, I'll already own it. You can't lose!". 
Unfortunately, I have a big show coming up and needed to get a LOT of non guitar work done to keep the business going (tax time). So, I just wouldn't have been able to get it done in time as it was only 25 days until Meshuggah arrived. I needed to revise the passive pickups, the bridge pieces and redesign the shape for eight string applications.

Saxon volunteered to assist around the workshop, including single handedly doing all my accounting and bookwork (damn I hate bookwork, I might get him back in!), and another good client and friend Toby (has four Ormsby's and another three on the way) volunteered to help out as well. With one of my endorsee's Graham Greene getting stuck into handling the repair and setup work I take in, it meant I could fast-track some guitars through the system (normally 2 year waiting list, although Multiscales get priority placement at 6-12 months).

21 days later, two Multiscales (6 and 8 string) were finished, with a seven stringer only days away from completion. Not the fastest build time, but damn close. I had to chose an EMG808 just to make the deadline though, so the passive eights will have to wait until later.

The meet up with Meshuggah went very well. We swapped details, although I don't expect anything to happen. The YouTube video shows us chatting etc, but I had to edit out the comments and comparisons to their Ibanez models for fear of being taken to court  

A few days later we met with Dragonforce. The look on Herman's face when we handed him an eight string was priceless  Despite us informing the band we were filming, they asked us not to release any video to avoid upsetting any companies they have contracts with. I'm cool with that. I think we struck a chord (pun) with their guitar tech, who came around to the workshop before the gig started that night. He then emailed the guys in Slipknot and Machinehead and told them look out for me when they came through the next week. Unfortunately, a security slip-up meant we got mistakenly ejected from the venue just as the boys rocked up, and by the time it was sorted out, they were already on stage playing 

So, it was a very busy three weeks leading up to the completion, and an exciting couple weeks afterwards. Ive just got off the phone with Saxon, and they have started their next album (Under the Influence / Latest News) and already started rearranging for eight string tones.

For those interested is seeing, hearing and playing a Multiscale 6/7/8 strings, AND live in Perth, W. Australia, we are doing a performance, clinic, and discussion at the Custom Guitar Show in November. www.customguitarshow.com for full details. 

For those in the USA, I have retail distribution already set up and ready to go from next year. I just have to work out how to build enough to meet the demand


----------



## eegor (Nov 4, 2008)

vansinn said:


> Not Meshuggah, but a good vid demoing that Ormsby axe:




I'm not a fan (lol pun) of EMG's, but they sure are damn clear!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 4, 2008)

ormsby guitars said:


> Thanks guys. I will let you in on an interesting story regarding this build.
> 
> Saxon, who you can see doing the demo test run video a couple posts above, suggested that I should build an eight string Multiscale to show Meshuggah when they come through town. I explained that I don't just build guitars to give away, and they have an Ibanez deal already. "Who cares, just build it, I will fund it, and if Meshuggah want it, they can pay you for it, if not, I'll already own it. You can't lose!".
> Unfortunately, I have a big show coming up and needed to get a LOT of non guitar work done to keep the business going (tax time). So, I just wouldn't have been able to get it done in time as it was only 25 days until Meshuggah arrived. I needed to revise the passive pickups, the bridge pieces and redesign the shape for eight string applications.
> ...



good to see you are getting your guitars out there!
that two year waiting time is gonna kill me, but i guess its fair since it will probly take me about that long to get some decent savings. i reacon you should post a few threads here on your current builds, if you have time


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 4, 2008)

Those look really sweet! I hope I get the chance to play one sometime!


----------



## ormsby guitars (Nov 4, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> good to see you are getting your guitars out there!
> that two year waiting time is gonna kill me, but i guess its fair since it will probly take me about that long to get some decent savings. i reacon you should post a few threads here on your current builds, if you have time



Well, it's two years if I calculate the speed of building going by my previous track record. But, Ive made some changes to the business a few months ago, so I build more now, and do less repair work, so technically the wait list should shorten up. Having said that, each month I get more and more enquiries, to the point that I get quote requests EVERY day now. Im only following up the interesting ones though 

I'll probably post up some new threads soon.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 4, 2008)

ah fair enough, those quote requests would getting pretty annoying i bet.
ill wait untill i can actually pay for one before i get another quote i think, got a few interesting ideas 
look forward to the theads


----------



## darren (Nov 4, 2008)

Really great to see you here, Perry. I haven't had much interaction with you since i stopped going to ProjectGuitar.com, but man, you're producing some AMAZING work. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Harry (Nov 4, 2008)

TimSE said:


> love youtube




Sweet video, guitar looks so nice


----------



## thesimo (Oct 21, 2010)

i want this guitar :| now.


----------

